# iPhone, Android or Windows phone?



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

Pick the phone you have, and type your MBTI type down below. 

(If you happen to have something else you can simply just type it in a post)


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

ISFP: Android

Feels like I have more control.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ: Tracfone

It's all I can afford for now. But, if I could afford a different phone: iPhone. More card readers seem to support it.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

INTP: Android


----------



## Capellia (Jun 4, 2015)

INTJ: iPhone - it's easy to use. I didn't want a smart-phone at all though, but I've grown to like it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (Android). It's flexible, upgradable, and has better support, than Apple or Windows phones. 

ENTP


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Android, ESFJ


----------



## Codas (Dec 6, 2014)

Android - ENFP. (My husband also has an Android - INTP.) 

I agree with the sentiment of more control. I can copy/move/delete files I want instantly. In my experience, these devices last longer and I appreciate the open source fixes. (Also, the Apple products I've had experience with appear to have built-in obsolescence. That sort of thing is SO sleazy to me!)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Windows phone intp


----------



## CuriousMan (Jun 28, 2015)

Android INTP


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

Android, ISFP.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm a fan of Microsoft products and love Windows Phone too. It's so much easier to navigate and less cluttered than Android, also less demanding. Yet, it has so much more customisability and personalisation options than both Android and iPhone. Everything is automated and integrated. I've run into a few minor glitches but on the whole it's by far the best; unless you care about apps. That said, standard features on Windows Phone are far superior to Android and iOS - especially cloud storage and Cortana.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

Me personally have a Nexus 5 (Android) and am super happy about it (so if you are looking for a new phone I can gladly recommend it ). And I'm INTJ.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ - Android is superior.

My INFP sib would choose Windows.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

INTP

I have an iPod that I barely use, does that count?


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Android, ISTJ.

I hate Apple and love customization so it's an easy choice. Windows phones are too niche, no apps etc. To me they're barely worth mentioning.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP: iPhone 
I think Galaxy S4 I had wasn't actually buggy or error prone, rather it was poorly designed and failed to give a remotely fluid experience. That's reason enough not to buy another android phone.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

INFJ; iPhone


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

ENTJ

One plus one.

Keep buying iPhones, believe over reactive opinions on invisible android lag.
Waste of money for a nice logo


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

INTJ Android


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

iPhoney, ENFJ


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have an Android Phone. I'm an ISFP


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

ISTJ - Android. I had a windows phone, once. Hated it.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

INTJ Windows Phone
It has the most stable OS, the quality of the phone's components is impeccable. The usage of RAM is maximazed. It can be customized fairly well, although not as well as Android. Despite popular opinion, it has a good app base. There are much less bugs in the apps. It provides much more RAM and processor power than iPhones, and it much faster than Android.
It downside is lack of some useful features in the OS than both iPhones and Andoids have.


----------



## Schrause (Jul 6, 2015)

ISFJ: Android


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

iPhone, ISTP


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

INTJ - LG flip phone


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Joyo said:


> Me personally have a Nexus 5 (Android) and am super happy about it (so if you are looking for a new phone I can gladly recommend it ). And I'm INTJ.


Literally just picked up my Nexus 6 a couple days ago, things a fuckin beast.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

TopCatLSD said:


> Joyo said:
> 
> 
> > Me personally have a Nexus 5 (Android) and am super happy about it (so if you are looking for a new phone I can gladly recommend it ). And I'm INTJ.
> ...


Completely love my 5. Do you know any significant differences between 5&6, besides the size?


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

outofplace said:


> ISTJ - Android. I had a windows phone, once. Hated it.


INTJ. _Have_ a Windows phone. 

I shan't be getting another...


----------



## infiniteli (Feb 19, 2015)

I gave the windows phone a thought once upon a time. The carl zeiss camera on the Nokia 1020 (i think) really attracted me but then I saw the sony xperia z3 and realized that 40 megapixels mean nothing since it's all about the photographer. 

and that phone is a brick.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I like how blackberry isn't even an option. :laughing:


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

INTJ - LG smartphone of whatever. If it can dial a number or I send a message - I'm happy.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

INFP, and I've been using Android since November 2013.

Looking to switch to iPhone this November when my contract is up.


----------



## OffTheBooks (Jan 5, 2012)

Use Iphone, due to full manual camera settings. It got wet, in my pocket, during a shoot at Lake Superior, and is getting repaired now.
I am currently using my old Nokia brick, for laughs, while I wait for my replacement. (Tomorrow, hopefully?)


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

iPhone (5c)
INFJ


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

iPhone5 ENTJ

Every electronics gadget I own is Apple. Less complicated that way.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

INTJ - Android - Samsung Galaxy S4. Only wish is that battery life was better, my wife's iPhone 6 does much better in that regard especially in low signal areas. I like the Android keyboard and browser a lot better than the iPhone but could just be because I'm used to it.


----------



## Accept (Jul 3, 2015)

INTJ: Android -> best cost-benefit


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Joyo said:


> Completely love my 5. Do you know any significant differences between 5&6, besides the size?


Well the 6 is newer, so it's better overall in software. :bored: But the size really throws people off, unless you have giant hands like me.

^Actually, they're releasing an updated version of the 5 early next year; I think most are going to prefer that over the 6.


----------



## Seranova (Mar 1, 2013)

_Windows Phone, INTP. _


----------



## oheyErin (Jul 7, 2015)

ENFP - Android. 

I had the Iphone 4. Then I discovered the Samsung Galaxy. I now have the Galaxy s5 after previously owning the s3. I will never go back to Iphone. Android is so customize-able. It's perfect for me.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP, iPhone.


----------



## justroaming (Jul 8, 2015)

ENFP: iphone


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

TopCatLSD said:


> Well the 6 is newer, so it's better overall in software. :bored: But the size really throws people off, unless you have giant hands like me.
> 
> *^Actually, they're releasing an updated version of the 5 early next year; I think most are going to prefer that over the 6.*


*
*
That sounds nice! The battery time in my 5 is awful, is it better in the 6?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I just have an old-ass nokia with oldschool buttons and I'm happy about it
also I'm INTP.


----------



## PurpleExplorer (Sep 30, 2014)

INFP

Android.

ios is a pain to navigate, and Windows a nightmare!

Also, I just found a dalek emote, so I have to use it :exterminate:

Exciting times!! :tongue:


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Joyo said:


> [/B]
> That sounds nice! The battery time in my 5 is awful, is it better in the 6?


Way better, even if you're a heavy user it should last you all day. It also comes with a charger that gives it like 6-hours of battery for ten minutes of charge.

Apparently, it wasn't that good at launch though. When you buy a phablet you at least expect the battery to be half way decent.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

Android- INFJ


----------



## martinbella (Aug 10, 2015)

INFJ- Windows


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Android: ENTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I had a dream that I had another Samsung Galaxy S4 so I could try the iOS theme to see if I could enjoy it more. It hasn't become a reality. I got into customization after I replaced the android with an iPhone so now I have the thought that getting the android again I could enjoy it. Well


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

INFJ with a Windows phone.


----------



## Blickwinkel (May 15, 2012)

INTP, Android, Samsung Galaxy S6 (not edge)

Personally, I'm loving it. I've used a windows phone for the last year or so, and while it wasn't bad, it just felt inferior to ios and android.

What sold me on the s6 was the quick charge ability. You can charge your phone from dead to around 90 percent in like an hour. That alone is a deal sealer


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Android - ESTJ
But I really don't care, because I only use my phone once a month or so ┐(￣ヮ￣)┌


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

Android, i hate all things apple with a passion


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Android -- INFJ.

Because screw Apple, that's why.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Iphone-ISTJ

I had an android and finally decided to see what all the apple hype was about.


----------



## Daysofsunshine (Aug 7, 2015)

ISTJ- Iphone


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP - iPhone


----------

